# am so sorry aris :(



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Aris was my 2nd aquabid female. she was super gorgeous, and full of personality :smile: but sadly earlier this morning something frightened her in the night and she jumped. found her dried up next to puddles tank  it was soo sad, and i miss aris a lot :sad:
i have loads of pictures because she loved the camera:
first day:








and the rest i really don't know:
































and my favorite picture:








i only had her for about 3 or less weeks  and got really attached


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aw I'm sorry...You seem to have bad luck with fish that were shipped to you..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i could see that...


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

It's always so hard to lose a betta at all, but it's particularly difficult when an accident takes one still in the prime of life. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks lola


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Make sure you have a hood for all of your tanks and vases.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she was in this tank:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you had her in something like that, I would still suggest putting some kind of paper or something on it when you leave from it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if i do it will block the light  i really have nothing "clear" to cover it


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmm...maybe at least put paper over it at night when you cant watch them periodically


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks BB  i miss aris soo much she was my favorite


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with BB. If you use a paper when you are going somewhere or aren't paying attention to it anymore, put the paper on it.

She was Avery pretty female!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks BL


----------

